# Kein Internet Zugang mit Laptop



## cflachmann (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

in unserem Netzwerk zu Hause haben wir einen Router im Keller, der als Standard-Gateway und DHCP-Server fungiert. Im EG ist noch ein zweiter (WLAN-)Router, der lediglich als Access-Point dient. Folglich sind DHCP-Funktion und Internet-Zugangsfunktion deaktiviert. Am Router im Keller hängen 3 PCs (2x W2K und 1x XP Home) und der WLAN-Router. Weiterhin haben wir zwei Laptops (beide XP-Home) die über WLAN angebunden sind. 

Jetzt das Problem:

Die drei kabelgebundenen Rechner und das eine Laptop haben uneingeschränkten LAN und Internetzugang. Nur das zweite Laptop (HP Pavilion zd700) hat lediglich LAN Zugang, jedoch keinen Internetzugang. Ich kann von diesem Laptop auf Router zugreifen (durch eingabe der IP Adresse). Wenn ich in der Eingabeaufforderung IP CONFIG eingebe sehe ich die dynamisch zugewiesene IP Adresse des Laptop (192.168.1.7), die korrekte Subnet-Mask (255.255.255.0) und auch die Richtige Standardgateway Adresse vom Router im Keller (192.168.1.254). 

Wenn ich am Router eine DMZ unter IP 192.168.1.7 einrichte bekomme ich zwar Internetzugang, aber ich würde eigentlich ganz gerne auch anders zum Ziel kommen.

Schöne Grüße und Vielen Dank

Christian


----------



## ava99 (17. November 2005)

Übernimm die Einstellungen vom einen Laptop auf das andere oder sind die nicht im gleichen Kreis

Grüße
Ava99


----------



## lillakuh (20. November 2005)

als gateway müsstest du den router angeben, an dem der laptop hängt. außer, du hast den WLAN router ned übern WAN, sondern LAN port angestöpselt....


----------



## Eiszwerg (29. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann bezieht der besagte Laptop die Daten korrekt vom Router, oder?
Kann es sein, dass der Router nur bestimmte MAC-Adressen ins Netz lässt?
Dann solltest Du die des Laptops und vom Access-Point mit eintragen.
Der Laptop selber scheint sonst korrekt eingestellt zu sein, da es mit der DMZ-Einstellung ja funktioniert.
Das Problem scheint auf jeden Fall beim Router oder Access-Point zu liegen.

OHA! Gerade gesehen, dass das Topic schon halb-tot war...


----------

